# 3 females fighting



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

I have 3 females in one 5 gal tank. I bought 2 yesterday and one decided to jump :rip: . So i bought 2 more today and now the dark ones wont stop fighting. i know they do fight :chair: but they wanna kill eachother the fins are ripped and they try to hold eachothers mouth shut. Is this normal and how long should it last? :fish:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It is normal and it may last until 2 of the females are dead. Females can fight just as bad as males. In that size tank they have no place to get away so it may end in death.


RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i remember i learned a lesson when one female lost her eyes and one dead.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ouch... all for the natural selection.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

3 females in a 5 gallon tank is too much. There is no room for them to get away from each other. Get a bigger tank with more decorations, seperate them, or give 2 of them back to the pet store. 

Take care!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

drosera said:


> 3 females in a 5 gallon tank is too much. There is no room for them to get away from each other. Get a bigger tank with more decorations, seperate them, or give 2 of them back to the pet store.
> 
> Take care!


I agree, Drosera


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

are you positve they are females? cause i went through that only with 5 in a 55 gallon and they eneded up being males


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Courtney said:


> are you positve they are females? cause i went through that only with 5 in a 55 gallon and they eneded up being males


it doesn't matter if they are female or not. the point is, all betta fight except unhealthy ones.


----------

